# Hai GRF!



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Hersey, you can haz two cookies!!!! Your cats are cute too. Do you have 5 cats?


----------



## Hershey (Oct 31, 2009)

C's Mom said:


> Hersey, you can haz two cookies!!!! Your cats are cute too. Do you have 5 cats?


yes! Hershey lives with 5 kitties


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Hello and welcome, what cuties you have!


----------



## CrystalG (Aug 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! Great looking crew you have there


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Hershey is such a handsome boy! Love his name too...PERFECT! Is he a golden/chocolate lab mix?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Honestly Hershey is adorable! I'd give him two cookies!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Hershey is a DOLL! He can have multiple cookies... and some kisses too. Glad you've joined us.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Hahaha, love the cookie face!


----------



## Hershey (Oct 31, 2009)

Jax's Mom said:


> Hershey is such a handsome boy! Love his name too...PERFECT! Is he a golden/chocolate lab mix?


no idea, actually! got him as a puppy, from a shelter. lol


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

That puppy picture of him in your signature, is too cute! Hershey is gorgeous!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Shoot - he'd get the whole box of cookies if he used that face on me.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Aww. He can have as many cookies as he wants!


----------

